# Anyone else have a budgie who likes being pet?



## Skyfeather (Mar 9, 2017)

So I've had several budgies over the years, and my old, first budgie was very tame, and he spent a lot of his time out of the cage sitting on my shoulder preening my hair and talking against my cheek. And he let me pet his belly but there's no way he would let me pet his head. I thought budgies across the board did not like their heads pet. I thought it was just a budgie characteristic that they enjoy sitting on you but not being touched very much.

Well I've had my English budgie for a little less than a year now and I've noticed a lot of differences between him and my other budgies I've owned. The newest thing I've realized is that he not only likes to be pet, but he literally loves having a head scratching/petting session. 

He was sitting on my hand and I just reached out and touched his beak. And when I did that he closed his eyes and kind of leaned up against my finger and sat there looking really content. And that surprised me. So then I pet his cheek a little. And he let me. And I was surprised! So then I pet the side of his head (gently) and he tilted his head to the side and leaned into it, much like a cat does! I was shocked! I pet all the way around his head and then up over the top all the way down to his cere and back. He was puffing up his big puffy head and tilting his head to the side looking really happy like he was enjoying it! I was so shocked! I've never ever had a budgie like that before. I thought no budgie would like head rubs like that! 

Does anyone else's budgie act like a cat and love this? 

My second question is, is this off limits or bad for them? I know you're never under any circumstances supposed to pet their back or wings because of the whole breeding thing etc. But is the head okay?

It's so strange to me! He won't play with toys like my old budgies did. They went totally wild playing with all their toys, and he just ignores his and likes to just sit there. But he loves having his head and cheeks pet. So strange!


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Giving your budgie a scratch on it's head if it enjoys it is perfectly fine. You will notice that head tilting thing in larger birds that enjoy being pet. You're so lucky that your little friend enjoys that sort of affection  Most budgies don't want to be touched at all but there are always the rare exceptions. None of my birds have ever enjoyed being touched.


----------



## Skyfeather (Mar 9, 2017)

iHeartPieds said:


> Giving your budgie a scratch on it's head if it enjoys it is perfectly fine. You will notice that head tilting thing in larger birds that enjoy being pet. You're so lucky that your little friend enjoys that sort of affection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I thought it was different, none of mine have either! Wow I feel lucky! I love giving him his scratches, it's so cute how he loves it and it just makes him even cuter and sweeter. I feel really lucky. Never thought I would have a budgie who would tolerate it much less love it


----------



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

My little guy Echo loves to get head scratches! I bred and raised him so especially worked with him to be used to being handled. Of the chicks, he was the only one that LOVED getting head scratches. As you described, he tilts his head and puffs out his feathers. I imagine it feels like preening. Sounds like your budgie is adorable!


----------



## TobyAndSkye (Feb 19, 2017)

Tobilin, my female budgie is just like a feathered cat..she LOVES head scratches!
Its totally normal for a budgie to like head scratches:yes:
Budgies preen their matees and if your bird wants you to pet her it just means she is bonded with you!:lovers:


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 13, 2017)

Atrus used to like scritches. He gets to decide when and for how long though, not like a dog! Here's a video: [nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP352TrQa6Q"]Scritches for Atrus - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Skyfeather (Mar 9, 2017)

Very cute! It's great to see other peoples budgies love their head scratches too! It is so cute! I'm so happy to have one of these feathered little cats too! We are so lucky ?

Was supposed to be a laughing face not a ? Sorry for the typo


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

The video is adorable. I wish that my bird would let me pet her but she is not into it. Sometimes she lets me touch her belly when she is eating millet. It is sooo soft!

Goldenwing (and Lemon Drop) :lutino linnie:


----------



## provatas (Apr 8, 2017)

That is adorable. My budgie Coco doesn’t let me scratch his head with my finger, but he does like it when I sing to him and scratch his head with my nose 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

